# Headset



## kelly343 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi. I need a suggestion for a headset. I am a programmer and I love to listen to hiphop music, Mostly I hire laptop from a rental company so I don't have any specific music collection. The speaker of the rental laptops is not in good condition. So, Kindly suggest me the best headset for hip-hop music under 50$


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 30, 2021)

There are plenty you can buy for under $50, but they're not tuned for the southern hemisphere. I provide this service for only $499. I reverse the coiling of the wires and swap the drivers between the right and left sides.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

Under $50, look into Superlux headsets to find which are more suited to Hip-Hop. Or increase your budget for the Audio Technica ATH M40x


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Or buy one of these new discmen:






They come with headsets and will play all your discs.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 1, 2021)

For modern, beat-driven music, you need bigger than average headphones, to really hear the bass.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

As soon as the Chinese AI currently known as Kelly343 gains self awareness and ignites the technological singularity all people in this thread are doomed...


----------



## synthesizerwriter (May 1, 2021)

I'm intrigued as to why anyone would put an AI into this forum...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

synthesizerwriter said:


> I'm intrigued as to why anyone would put an AI into this forum...


Oh... but noone did. She got unleashed and now she’s absorbing ALL knowledge she can devour


----------



## AudioLoco (May 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> As soon as the Chinese AI currently known as Kelly343 gains self awareness and ignites the technological singularity all people in this thread are doomed...


I like to rent laptops too to listen to hip hop music. It doesn't make me a cyborg...
I now need your cloths, your boots and your motorcycle.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 1, 2021)

The only thing Kelly343 will learn here is that humankind will forever be chasing the perfect legato, and that our species has a special reverence for the letter N.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

The N word will take on a whole new meaning once Kelly343 has merged itself with Wintermute and a bunch of other AIs in the Andromeda star system and starts taking over this galaxy


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

I wonder where she picked up 343 though.... could it be.... this?


----------



## synthesizerwriter (May 1, 2021)

Let's all hope she doesn't start to compose music!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

synthesizerwriter said:


> Let's all hope she doesn't start to compose music!


Oh but she has. Looked at the charts lately?


----------



## synthesizerwriter (May 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh but she has. Looked at the charts lately?


Wow! Suddenly it is all clear to me! Do you realise how lucky we are that she has joined us here?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

With many instances of Kelly343 ALL renting laptops she has now created a huge clickfarm, with millions of Kelly’s all clicking and streaming the same five songs on Spotify over and over and over 😬


----------



## synthesizerwriter (May 1, 2021)

... and using the same orchestral strings libraries...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

synthesizerwriter said:


> ... and using the same orchestral strings libraries...


Humanity's only hope is she's accidentally stolen bits of @Daniel James, he confronts her with it, she develops a conscience and decides to not take over the galaxy. Or it turns out she’s used Native Instruments synths for a soundpack she wants to market, and NI’s lawyers catch her and pull the plug. Those are basically our only hopeful and realistic scenarios to avoid the singularity from happening....


----------



## Toecutter (May 1, 2021)

Under $50 I would look into these: ATH-M20x, Superlux HD660 or MonoPrice 8323.


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 1, 2021)

I hate it when I can't tell what happened in a thread.


----------



## cuttime (May 1, 2021)

Kelly, please pick out the square to prove you are not a bot:


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Oh no. Now cuttime has found us too...


----------



## cuttime (May 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh no. Now cuttime has found us too...


But _why _is there a blue pill if it does nothing?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

cuttime said:


> But _why _is there a blue pill if it does nothing?


Just a ploy dreamed up by Kelly343 to confuse us


----------



## Rex282 (May 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I wonder where she picked up 343 though.... could it be.... this?


7x7x7


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> 7x7x7


----------

